# leopard gecko genetic breeding



## turbo1869 (Dec 15, 2009)

im going to norfolk show and looking at getting some leo's to breed... and wanted to end up with something special from breeding.... 

so does anyone have any morph's that i should really be looking at get and breeding it too....

if i get a mack snow and breed to RAPTOR will i get super RAPTOR's 

if i get a mack snow and breed to a super hypo will i get mack snow hypo's

and what else is good to put together


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

turbo1869 said:


> if i get a mack snow and breed to RAPTOR will i get super RAPTOR's


no, you`ll get normals and mack snows het tremper, eclipse and patternless-stripe.
you`d need tp put one of the siblings back to the raptor imo to give a chance of a mack raptor



turbo1869 said:


> if i get a mack snow and breed to a super hypo will i get mack snow hypo's


yes, a mix of hypos, macks and mack snow hypos ( aka mack snow ghosts ) maybe a normal, some may mature into superhypos


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

No what you said to pair will give you the below.

Snow SPLIT Super snow X Talbino eclipse patternless reverse striped = .

Normal HET Talbino,Eclipse.
Snow HET Talbino,Eclipse/SPLIT Super snow.

To get Talbino eclipse super snow you need to breed two,
Snow SPLIT Super snow together with both Talbino and Eclipse genetics.

==========

Snow SPLIT Super snow X Super hypo = .

Normal.
Hypo.
Snow SPLIT Super snow.
Snow hypo SPLIT Super snow.

A percent of the Hypo type may mature into Super hypo type.


----------



## Kris_sayer (Mar 16, 2007)

in a word......no. if you breed mack snow to a raptor you will get 50% normal het for tremper albino, eclipse and 50 % mack snow het for tremper albino eclipse


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

pigglywiggly said:


> no, you`ll get normals and mack snows het tremper, eclipse and *patternless-stripe.*


There's no HET Patternless reverse striped. To say HET Patternless reverse stripe is like saying HET Hyper aberrant, HET Striped, HET Tangerine, HET SUPER hypo'etc'etc. You get HET Patternless but not HET Patternless reverse striped, On a Recessive leval anyway : victory:.


----------



## turbo1869 (Dec 15, 2009)

gazz said:


> No what you said to pair will give you the below.
> 
> Snow SPLIT Super snow X Talbino eclipse patternless reverse striped = .
> 
> ...



could i ask the meaning of SPLIT as never heard it before :whip:


----------



## turbo1869 (Dec 15, 2009)

also can anyone please ask what (copy 1) & (copy 2) mean on this website please The Leopard Gecko Morph Calculator


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

turbo1869 said:


> could i ask the meaning of SPLIT as never heard it before :whip:


you wont, its a term used in bird genetics



turbo1869 said:


> also can anyone please ask what (copy 1) & (copy 2) mean on this website please The Leopard Gecko Morph Calculator


 
its to do with morphs that dont have a superform.

an enigma looks like an enigma wether it has 2 copys of the enigma gene ( 1 copy from each parent if both are enigmas )
or wether it has one copy 9 1 copy of enigma from an enigma parents and a normal parent )


----------



## turbo1869 (Dec 15, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> its to do with morphs that dont have a superform.


but hypo have a superform but its listed as hypo (copy 1) & hypo (copy 2) does that mean hypo (copy 1) = standard hypo & hypo (copy 2) = super hypo ??? 

im just trying to understand it all


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

1 copy hypo = hypo

2 copy hypo = superhypo



1 copy mack = mack snow

2 copy mack = supersnow


1 copy enigma = enigma

2 copy enigma = enigma

etc


----------



## turbo1869 (Dec 15, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> 1 copy hypo = hypo
> 
> 2 copy hypo = superhypo
> 
> ...


ok thank you very much i understand abit more now :2thumb:


----------



## turbo1869 (Dec 15, 2009)

so what would you all say is worth getting to breed ??


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

get what you like yourself?

fads come and go, but if you get what you want to be looking at you cant go wrong imo.


----------



## turbo1869 (Dec 15, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> get what you like yourself?
> 
> fads come and go, but if you get what you want to be looking at you cant go wrong imo.


i know im getting a Super Hypo Female as the person is holding for me till then :2thumb:... 

i would like to get at the show any couple of the following but not all as cant afford it lol... RAPTOR, Mack Snow, Blizzard, diablo blanco, eclipse... but dont know what to breed with what to get the best out of them...


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

depends how into genetics you are and how much room you have and how long you want to take to get the higher end morphs out i suppose.

for example if you got a diablo blanco, unless you ut it to another db or het db you`re probly gonna get a load of normals het blizzard, tremper and eclipse......

do you want instant results or are you happy to spend less on hets and go the longer route?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

turbo1869 said:


> could i ask the meaning of SPLIT as never heard it before :whip:


Just means HET for codominant snow.

Recessive = HET.
Dominant = 1 COPY-[1C].
Codominant = SPLIT.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

and a db is basically a blizzard raptor, so a db can be used to breed raptors, trempers and blizzards too, so multi purpose if you`re on a budget, lol.


----------



## turbo1869 (Dec 15, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> depends how into genetics you are and how much room you have and how long you want to take to get the higher end morphs out i suppose.
> 
> for example if you got a diablo blanco, unless you ut it to another db or het db you`re probly gonna get a load of normals het blizzard, tremper and eclipse......
> 
> do you want instant results or are you happy to spend less on hets and go the longer route?


i know i cant get a result start away unless im well so buy top end morph's to start with... but i am happy to go the longer route...


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

turbo1869 said:


> but hypo have a superform but its listed as hypo (copy 1) & hypo (copy 2) *does that mean hypo (copy 1) = standard hypo & hypo (copy 2) = super hypo ???*
> 
> im just trying to understand it all


No! Super hypo is not the super form of 2 copy hypo's. 
Hypo can be [1C] and [2C], Super hypo can be [1C] and [2C].
Hypo is Dominant, BUT Super in hypo is Polygenic-(Result of line breeding).


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

pigglywiggly said:


> 1 copy hypo = hypo
> 2 copy hypo = superhypo.


Not true.

Super hypo is not the super form of 2 copy hypo's. 
Hypo can be [1C] and [2C], Super hypo can be [1C] and [2C].
Hypo is Dominant, BUT Super in hypo is Polygenic-(Result of line breeding).


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

why not get one really nice morph male thats made of a few different genes and use him with a few different females for different offspring?

like a db.

to a raptor female = raptor het blizzard babies. put one back to dad for more db`s

or the cheaper route - db to a blizzard = blizzard het tremper eclipse ( or het db ) babies, then put a daughter back....

to a blizzard het tremper = some babies will be blazing blizzards het eclipse

have a play with the morph calculators and see what you can make before you hit the show.


----------



## turbo1869 (Dec 15, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> why not get one really nice morph male thats made of a few different genes and use him with a few different females for different offspring?
> 
> *like a db.*
> 
> ...


i just put that into the morph calculator and it come out 100% Blizzard *het Tremper Albino het Tremper Albino* het Eclipse 

WHY DOUBLE HET TALBINO ??


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

think its having a wobbily moment?

a db ( is a tremper morph) and a blizzard het tremper would give you some blizzards het tremperand eclipse andsome blazing blizzards het eclipse off the top of my head ( not using a calculator, lol )


----------

